

Ask YC:  Looking for potential co-founders - sgoraya

Hi Everyone,<p>some quick background of my situation:
I have been running a small startup since last year and recently incorporated as a C-Corp;  My company specializes in geospatial technologies utilizing API's like Google Maps/Earth, MS Live Maps, VE<p>Our basic concept is to incorporate any data model with mapping technologies;  In addition, we can layer GIS information and other boundary data   and overlays on our maps (these include things like zoning, parcel, city/county boundaries, and many many more)<p>My clients are in the following industries:<p>-Real Estate<p>-Oil/Energy<p>-Non-profits (We have a very cool project about to launch next week)<p>--<p>Anyhow, I would like to meet like minded individual(s) who are interested in growing our core concept - I have vision for taking my company to the next level and would like to find people who are as passionate about geo-data and mapping technologies as I am.<p>Considering that I will be in the Bay area next week, I would like to meet with some folks who might be interested in a co-founder or other equitable position with my startup<p>Drop me a message below and I will be sure to send you an email; (if you live outside of bay area/CA and are interested, please feel free drop me a message anyways)
======
gscott
I am interested in what you are doing. I have hundreds of non-profits using
officezilla.com and am looking to move into the real estate market (bad mock
up on) RealtyGoLive.com gscott@officezilla.com my phone number is 619-873-5648

------
dthefounder
I'm looking to do exactly this kind of stuff. Contact me at dthefounder at
gmail dot com for more info if you're still looking for someone.

